
Show HN: ClojureScript snake game in re-frame - smnplk
https://smnplk.github.io/neon-snake/resources/public/live/index.html
======
smnplk
DISCLAMER:

Had nothing better to do today, than learn me some re-frame.:) It's based on
Dajana Štiberová's code, you can follow her tutorial here
[http://lambdax.io/blog/posts/2016-01-19-snake-game-
part-1.ht...](http://lambdax.io/blog/posts/2016-01-19-snake-game-part-1.html).
I just ported it to latest re-frame, did some tweaks and added some bells and
whistles. Move around with arrow keys.

